# Cyclist killed on Diablo 06/26



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Not a ton of details but there was a fatal accident between car and rider on Wednesday, on Mt. Diablo Scenic before South Gate.

Rider was identified as 46-year-old Maayan Jones of Novato.

https://www.sfgate.com/news/bayarea...ist-Killed-In-Crash-On-Mt-Diablo-14056633.php

No word on who was going uphill or down, etc. Anybody know anything?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I see that they reported that the cyclist was wearing a helmet, but I'd like to know if the motorist was wearing a seat belt.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

This article says he was ascending...

https://news24-680.com/2019/06/27/c...ng-struck-by-car-on-mt-diablo-ride-wednesday/


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

I haven't seen an answer to that.

You might ask in the Reddit thread,

https://old.reddit.com/r/BAbike/comments/c69529/bicyclist_killed_in_crash_near_mount_diablo/

We road past there yesterday.

Saw the Ghost Bike.

Hard for me to imagine how that happened. There was an SUV parked in the gravel on the outside of the turn and a car coming down the hill as we road up hill. The SUV drove off after we passed.

It seemed odd that either the rider or the SUV was on the wrong side of that road.


----------

